# Mag-language



## Change1031

Something that I am learning now is mag+language which means "to speak that language." For example: *mag-Tagalog*, which means "to speak Tagalog."

The aspect forms of it is:

*nag-Tagalog* (past)
*nagta-Tagalog* (present)
*magta-Tagalog* (future)

What about the aspect forms for other mag+language.

Taking from what I know about conjugating aspects, is this correct?

*Tsino *(Chinese); *mag-Tsino* (to speak Chinese) : *nag-Tsino, nagts-Tsino, magts-tsino.
Inlges *(English); *mag-Ingles* (to speak English) : *nag-Ingles, nagin-Ingles, magin-Ingles
*
Does this sentence makes sense?

*Nagts-Tsino ang mga magulang ko.*


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> ....Taking from what I know about conjugating aspects, is this correct?
> 
> *Tsino *(Chinese); *mag-Tsino* (to speak Chinese) : *nag-Tsino, nagts-Tsino, magts-tsino.
> Inlges *(English); *mag-Ingles* (to speak English) : *nag-Ingles, nagin-Ingles, magin-Ingles*


Nag-ingles, Nag-iingles, Mag-iingles.



Change1031 said:


> Does this sentence makes sense?
> 
> *Nagts-Tsino ang mga magulang ko.*


Yes.
However, it is much more common to say _*Nag-iintsik* ang mga magulang ko_.


----------



## Change1031

Does it matter if the repetition for the conjugation of the vowel letter comes after or before the hyphen? 

The only example I learn it from was *mag-Tagalog*. They repeated the -ta before the hyphen: magta-Tagalog. But when you conjugate the language for Intsik and Ingles, you repeated the vowel after the hyphen: mag-iingles. 

Would it be correct to say/write: magi-ingles?


----------



## mataripis

Usap is clearer form. Usap ingles/usap Tagalog. Usap is Tagalog term for conversation.


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> Does it matter if the repetition for the conjugation of the vowel letter comes after or before the hyphen?


Yes.


Change1031 said:


> The only example I learn it from was *mag-Tagalog*. They repeated the -ta before the hyphen: _magta-Tagalog_. [This is absolutely wrong. I hope you did not get this from a textbook.] But when you conjugate the language for Intsik and Ingles, you repeated the vowel after the hyphen: mag-iingles.





Change1031 said:


> Would it be correct to say/write: magi-ingles?


No. The correct form is mag-iingles.
However, current usage drops the hyphen altogether leaving either a space after mag (mag iingles) or connecting it directly to the noun (magiingles). These last two forms are preferable to _magi-ingles_ which is absolutely wrong.


----------



## Change1031

Therefore, it should have been *mag-tatagalog* then, right? Or, even *magtatagalog*.

Also, mataripis, what do you mean by "usap"?


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> Therefore, it should have been *mag-tatagalog* then, right? Or, even *magtatagalog*.


Correct.


----------



## Change1031

To speak Spanish, it is *mag-espanyol *or *mag-kastila*?


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> To speak Spanish, it is *mag-espanyol *or *mag-kastila*?


Both are correct.


----------

